# Aged 43 and single - is IUI worth a shot



## howells (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi everyone

This is my first post on this site. It's been good to read lots of the posts and see the great level of support on this site. I am wondering whether anyone has any experience/advice to offer re the particular situation i am facing:

Is it worth my trying IUI at my age? (I turned 43 in June).

I'm single. I have had 3 miscarriages (the last 14 months ago when I was with a partner). We split up shortly after but I want to try and become a mum by myself.  Because of the miscarriages, I got a few tests done 2nd half last year and have been taking a range of supplements to try and improve the situation. I went to see a fertility clinic at the start of 2011 and they said I might as well first try a few rounds of IUI (as I had got pregnant very quickly 14 months ago, but then had the miscarriage).  So I was looking to progress this route then but I then got an ovarian cyst at the start of the year, followed by endemetrioisis and have recently had a laparascopy to remove the endemetriosis. So obviously during this time didnt feel in the right situation to be trying IUI.  And after the laparascopy my cycle got messed up (which the hospital never warned me might be an issue!). I seems to have calmed down now, but as I have had so many problems relating to fertility now I am wondering whether I am being a numpty trying IUI at this age with my own eggs, or should I really be saying goodbye to that and starting to investigate using donor eggs now too (as well as donor sperm)?  I have been struggling with this decision for a few months now, and have got into a bit of a stasis about it, and I dont want to waste any more time.  I think I just have to act. It's a scary decision and making it on my own isn't helping either!  

thanks for any thoughts/opinions on this!

As a newbie to the site I am not sure whether I should be posting this in the over 40 section, or the single section or both! Or is there a section for Over 40 singles?  

Thanks ladies  

howells


----------



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Howells,

I was 41 this month, and have just finished my third iui and now saving for IVF

I would suggest for you to go directly to ivf, dont waste the time and money on iui as the odds are too low 

Even for IVF it is low for us.

Jue


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Howells,
I agree with Juju and would recommend going to IVF instead of another IUI. The success rates are higher.
xxA


----------

